# Ideas for a homemade TRANSPARENT projector screen paint?



## mialynn90 (Feb 5, 2014)

Needed for an art installation. I'll be painting it on a flexible transparent acrylic material, and need the paint to be transparent too. All the projector screen paint I've found online is terribly expensive ex being diamond1crystal clear screen paint. Any recipes? Ideas?


----------



## rodsteryz (Oct 12, 2007)

check out www.backyardtheater.com click on screen forums


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't need "screen paint" for this application. You use any paint with the desired degree of transparency or desired color tint so the impact of the video image on the panel goes well with the other items in the art display. You may need to use trial and error with different paints, using squares of plastic film or cellophane for test purposes.

The more transparent the paint, the fainter the video image will be on the panel.

One thing you could experiment with is clear lacquer or varnish or spray on waterproofing that dries with a slightly satin finish or frosted finish. Be careful because materials of this kind may not be removable from Plexiglas.


----------



## John Rollins (Oct 13, 2014)

Road marking paint costs around $23 a gallon at a lumberyard. It works great, better than screen paint, but is only transparent if thinned and put on in a thin coat. A fabric such as a bed sheet can be projected on/through from both sides, front or back. You could stretch it over the form perhaps.


----------

